# Project S13 240sx



## doriftoboy (Jun 18, 2004)

I have a 92 240SX Coupe and was wondering if the cusco roll cage is legal here where I live in San Diego, California.  





:dumbass:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

why would a roll cage be illegal? if anything, it makes you safer 
what.the.fuck.?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

haha... i was just thinking about a rollcage furthur into my 240's life when i start to mod it. 

yea i doubt it would be illegal? unless someone can clarify why it would be.

oh yea kelso... your sig is over 4 lines


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

but its smaller so it shoud be oaky. and i dont see why it wouldn't be.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

doriftoboy said:


> I have a 92 240SX Coupe and was wondering if the cusco roll cage is legal here where I live in San Diego, California.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would think that it would only be illegal if you hung produce and or poultry from the bars to convert it to a very fast vendor cart/stand thing. But then again.. not everyone shares my dream


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> But then again.. not everyone shares my dream


that's a good thing man


----------



## FLIP (May 18, 2004)

Its not illegal here in Toronto, Canada. But it could be in some areas due to visibility issues. I think it is illegal if it blocks the rear view mirror, but i'm not sure.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

for some reason i was under the impression they might be illegal cause i thought it was considered to be unsafe if you dont have a helmet on, cause if you bang your head against that shit im sure it would fuck you up,, but this is all in my mind so who knows


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

they usually put that shit a little out of the way so i dont think you could actually hit you head on it too easily unless you are really tall.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

opium that response made me laugh my ass off hahaha

and ill change my sig if the search rule gets enforced. otherwise they shouldnt be allowed to enforce any rule against my sig. and yea i made it as small as possible.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> they usually put that shit a little out of the way so i dont think you could actually hit you head on it too easily unless you are really tall.


A couple of people i know died cause they cracked their heads on roll bars... and nothing is out of the way in an accident... I work for an insurance company and Ive seen lots of injuries and/or deaths because of roll bars...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you know what really causes the most fatalities? death: the number one killer worldwide.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Full cages arent usually street legal. The rule here is you can have a half cage if its registered as a 2 seater. Full cages are not street legal, only track legal. 

Also if you are faster than 12.0 down the quarter you are banned until you have a half cage. Faster than 10.0 you need a chute!


----------

